# Jogi Zank seminar this weekend..



## G-burg (Nov 10, 2002)

Anybody attending? Should be an excellent one..

E - Collar / Sport Protection / Obedience Seminar with
_*Jogi Zank and Helper Markus ‘Speedy’ Ludwigs
June 10, 11 & 12, 2011*_

The seminar will be hosted by the Greater Washington D.C. Schutzhund Group (GWDCSG) located at 18922 Aquasco Road, Brandywine, MD, 20613.


----------



## Smithie86 (Jan 9, 2001)

Jogi is excellent. Will Jenny be there (GF)?.

Known him for years and watched him work all types of dogs. Very good and intuitive.


----------



## G-burg (Nov 10, 2002)

I'm not sure.. but am looking forward to going.. Should be some good dog handler teams participating..


----------

